# Poulan chain saw problems



## meltonhac (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm new to this forum so please bear with me. I have a problem with 2 Poulan chain saws.
The first is a Poulan PP4218AUX , 42cc with a 18" bar. It will not start. I am getting a spark & I also installed a new plug. I thought it was in the fuel supply but when I manually put a small amount in carb. & also tried in cylinder, It does not try to start. Is it possible that spark is not strong enough or does this sound like a fuel issue.



The second saw is a Poulan 2055 , 20 cc that will not start. The cord will not pull freely with the spark plug in. If I remove the spark plug it pulls freely. The muffler and exhaust are clear. Would this be a stuck valve of some sort & how would I repair ? I do not have much experience on 2 cycle motors.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Saw #1, check the compression first.

Saw #2 could be flooded or have carbon buildup on the piston/cylinder causing high compression. These engines have no valves.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What Hank said: Do #1. I've seen many EHP (Electrolux Home Products / Poulan / Husqvarna - all same saw) with scored cylinders. Pull the spark plug, grab a small flashlight and look through the plug hole for deep grooves in the cylinder in the exhaust port area.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

also agree with hank and paul check that compression in # 1 and if that checks out ok then i think it may be a loose connection between the carb and the cylinder 

so check all the mounting bolts to make sure they did not vibrate loose 

also check the muffler for carbon 

buildup 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## older=reliable (Feb 24, 2009)

and yes it sounds like a stuck valve


----------

